# My new Best friend the scraping brush!



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been drowning in the aftermath of a heavily shedding WGSD. My friend recommend the scrapeing brush and i cant even tell you how much hair I took of that dog! The best part is when my puppy sees me reach for the brush he jsut sits down and lets me do it. This is a dog that never particuarly likes new/ strange things, but obviously it makes him feel good.
So happy im not sitting on a pound of hair when i sit on the couch!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What kind of brush is this? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> What kind of brush is this? Can you post a picture?


 
Yeah...post a pic please! I have one of those same super shedders.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

ditto on picture and shedder


----------



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

okay its not a brush i jsut didnt knowwhat to call it
this is similar to what I purchased Walmart.com: Double-Sided Shedding Blade: Dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh The "shedding blade" hahahaha Yes it is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

How do you use one? I thought these were for horses.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're mainly for horses but seem to work wonders on heavy shedding breeds. I plan on getting on in the near future.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You basically "comb" the dog with it along with and not against the hair. YOu can get into areas like the loin with the round end. I mainly use it outside during seasonal blows and use the undercoat rake inside. Hair will fly with this...you go light...you don't use a lot of pressure I like it better than furminator because it does not pull on the topcoat as much.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That tool is amazing. I use the fine side on her legs and get tons of very soft undercoat. I don't use it everyday and only use it lightly, outside. If I use it on a windy day it looks like it is snowing GSD fur.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

We just got one of these too and I was amazed at how much hair it will remove. IMHO all GSD owners should have one.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm...may have to invest in one of these...Just got an undercoat rake...and ZOMG it's amazing. Shel is losing puppy fuzz AND getting his winter coat all at once....When I vacuum, my carpet gets 3 shades darker xD


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Caledon said:


> That tool is amazing. I use the fine side on her legs and get tons of very soft undercoat. I don't use it everyday and only use it lightly, outside. If I use it on a windy day it looks like it is snowing GSD fur.


When I was in Afghanistan, the family that kept Heidi gave that to me with the "here, you need this" remark when I got back. I had never noticed them before. I use it like you do...and watch the fur fly across the yard!


----------

